# My 60 cent pen case



## badwin (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello everyone.  I bought 2 pieces of felt at Walmart   Had my mother in law sew me a case a out of them.She said it took her less than 10 minutes.  Holds 12 pens.  Dimensions are 10 1/2 in. X 9 1/4 in. when open and 10 1/2 X 5 1/2 closed.  Total investment, less than $1.00.  Now I guess I just got to fill it up.
Brian


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 30, 2005)

Want to trade Mother in laws---heck I would even throw in a couple of pens


----------



## Chuck C (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice idea.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 30, 2005)

Neat idea.Mother-in-law is 4 hours away and wife does not sew. I guess I can try it myself. Cann't be to hard.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Mar 30, 2005)

Guess I'll have to fire up one of my Dad's old tailoring sewing machines and try that---great idea!!!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 30, 2005)

No comment about mother in laws! Great pen holder though!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 30, 2005)

Good idea.  I hope your mother-in-law gets a lovely pen out of it before you fill it up!


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 31, 2005)

That's pretty nice, good idea!


----------



## opfoto (Mar 31, 2005)

Great idea....at a good price too!


----------



## Gregory Huey (Mar 31, 2005)

It works and the price is right but I still don't want another mother in law.The price for them is way to high.


----------

